# yarıda bırakarak



## Arabus

Hello,_

Murat Bey'in kuşatmayi *yarıda bırakarak* neden çekilmek zorunda kaldığını hatırlayın Notaras._


I don't understand the phrase _yarıda bırakarak_.


----------



## mighty_atlas

_Murat Bey'in kuşatmayi *yarıda bırakarak* neden çekilmek zorunda kaldığını hatırlayın Notaras._

Notaras, keep in mind, why Esquire Murat had to retreat, leaving the siege incomplete ( half of it nominally - yarı, but gen. meaning : not reaching completion )

yarıda bırakarak - having left half of it incomplete


----------



## dilandlanguage

Esquire Murat 

İngilizce tarih kitaplarında -murat bey-  derken bu şekildemi kullanılıyor?


----------



## mighty_atlas

Bilemiyorum. Esquire diye bir dergi var. Onun manasını burada kullandım.

Siz ne öneriyorsunuz ?


----------



## Rallino

_Esquire _deyince avukat olduğu izlenimi verebilir.
Bence eski dönemlerdeki _Bey_'ler (Ali Fuat Bey vs.), nezaket amaçlı olmaktan çok, isim-soyisim olarak düşünülmeli. Dolayısıyla hangi dile çevrilirse çevrilsin, ona dokunmaya gerek yok: _Notaras, keep in mind why Murat Bey had to […]

_Ama eğer modern zamanlarda geçiyorsa, o zaman _Mister Murat _demek daha doğru olabilir.


----------



## mighty_atlas

Wikipedia'da böyle bir kullanım var.


----------



## Rallino

mighty_atlas said:


> View attachment 14252
> 
> Wikipedia'da böyle bir kullanım var.


 O zaman bana susmak düşüyor.


----------



## mighty_atlas

Yoo, Estağfurullah. Tam da karşılık bulamayan kelimeler bunlar.


----------

